# Castrol syntec 5w30 in a 1981 rabbit diesel 1.6 ??



## stuntboy79 (Feb 9, 2006)

I have a friend who has offered me 10 cases of BMW high performance synthetic 5w30 for free. It is SL/CF ACEA A3/B3 approved. I was wondering if I could run this in the rabbit diesel? The engine has approx 140k on it. Thanks any input would be appreciated


----------

